# un bacio



## cchloe

OK, I understand that "un bacio" is a standard way to end a letter between friends, but if someone says...

ti mando un grosso bacio...

does that mean aything more sentimental/meaningful or is this still just an average good-bye?


----------



## Juri

Correct, it's something more than an average good-bye. Can't mean just love, but affectivity.


----------



## helen24

I notice that some of my italian friends end emails with 'a kiss'. I recieved a letter recently that said "un grande bacio". Could I respond to this with "un bacio anche a te"? Is this just a friendly gesture, or does it have romantic undertones? 
Thanks for your help.
Helen


----------



## Saoul

You can respond with "un bacio anche a te"! 

It's just a friendly gesture. We kiss a lot in Italy, among friends, too! 

We are "bacioni" meaning we kiss a lot.


----------



## sciarada

No romantic undertones!! It is just a way of ending a letter or a conversation! As you say "hugs", we say "un bacio"!


----------



## AlexanderBB

Saoul said:
			
		

> It's just a friendly gesture. We kiss a lot in Italy, among friends, too!


Yes, but only cheek to cheek!
bye,
Alex


----------



## Saoul

AlexanderBB said:
			
		

> Yes, but only cheek to cheek!
> bye,
> Alex


 
Yep, that's quite plain! Anche solo un millimetro di lingua e non è più amichevole!


----------



## AlexanderBB

sciarada said:
			
		

> No romantic undertones!! It is just a way of ending a letter or a conversation! As you say "hugs", we say "un bacio"!


Hugs e' una parola che non conoscevo.... fantastico!

Viene usata solo quando ci si incontra o quando ci si saluta? ...o magari in entrambe le situazioni?
Grazie

Bye,
Alex


----------



## Saoul

I think it is used only in letters and e-mail.
I don't think it is used arriving in or leaving a place.


----------



## AlexanderBB

Saoul said:
			
		

> Yep, that's quite plain! Anche solo un millimetro di lingua e non è più amichevole!


 
EDIT:
Funny!
Scusa se ti rompo.... ma ho incominciato con l'inglese da poco tempo e ovviamento ogni giorno mi imbatto in una marea ti termini nuovi... per esempio il tuo plain... ho visto che ha una smodata quantità di significati..... tranne l'unico che avevo pensato io: OVVIO... che dici, puo' andare?
I'm going to do another thread for that question.

hugs!


----------



## Saoul

Allora complimenti per il tuo inglese! 
Per obbedire alle regole del forum, ti chiederei di rifare questa domanda su un thread nuovo, visto che si tratta di un argomento nuovo...

Seconda cosa, attento ad usare termini da chat, che i nostri moderatori sono molto severi, e in quattro e quattro otto, ci ricordano di andare a vedere le regole del forum.

Attendo il tuo nuovo thread e ti rispondo a razzo.
Ciao


----------



## Larklulu

Thanks for this long explanation.


----------



## michali

I read on this forum that "un bacio" is not romantic at all.  If someone writes it...if someone writes un bacio xx is that any different?  If not then how would someone write something along those lines if it were from a boyfriend/lover?

thanks


----------



## kia

-un bacio
-baci
-tanti baci
-bacioni

it's the same thing...you can say that..


----------



## amorelli

incase you want the difference between kia's replies, 

un bacio - a kiss
baci - kisses
tanti baci - many kisses
bacioni - big kisses


----------



## michali

...thank you for responding...but I am still not clear about the romantic concept. ...if un bacio is a way friends say to other friends in emails how would a lover send a kiss if its not un bacio...
Thanks


----------



## Alfry

I think xx = baci, I agree with Kia, it's not romantic.

There are many ways to say so in a romantic way but you would most likely get the "romantic affair" from the content of the speach/mail and not from "baci" at the end.


Ciao


----------



## michali

thank you ...but how would you send end an email romantically


----------



## Alfry

Using terms of endearment and those terms are usually weird words.

All the same, they could be very specific and direct.

Ti amo would often do.


----------



## michali

oh you mean any of the baci words are actually weird and not used in the regular Italian language...?  Would you say that if the content of the email were romantic then those words do imply romance as well or still weird?
Thanks...you are great


----------



## Alfry

Well, what I mean is that you can end a friendly mail using baci or un bacio or xx and so on. 

You might also end a romantic mail by writing "un bacio" but you would understand that it is a romantic mail from the content and not from the ending "un bacio" 

You are welcome


----------



## michali

I hope  I am not bothering you but ....what about _ciao ciao bambina_...is that ever friendly?  because I read that is a definite no no for non romantic friends.


Thanks


----------



## Alfry

I have the impression that trying to judge if a mail is romantic or not from the last sentence is like saying that a song is bad or beautiful only listening to the last note.

That might be me, of course, but if i read 
"Cioa Ciao bambina" as last sentence of an e-mail
I couldn't say... "aaarrrgghh, another romantic mail"...
It could be a joke, a personal signature and so on.


----------



## Leibe

I received an e-mail that closed with "un baccio".  Do you think he might have meant "un bacio"?   Does this greeting suggest intimacy - or is it the kind of thing people regularly say?


----------



## Lorenzo Italiae

No! it may be a typo! He surely means "un bacio".
No reason to say "baccio", as it doesn't exist.
Maybe it is just more "onomatopeic"


----------



## Siberia

Hi Liebe,
it's just like saying hugs and kisses so not necessarily intimate.
bye
Sib


----------



## Leibe

Thanks Sib and Lorenzo


----------



## VolaVer

Leibe said:


> I received an e-mail that closed with "un baccio". Do you think he might have meant "un bacio"? Does this greeting suggest intimacy - or is it the kind of thing people regularly say?


Yeah, it's definitely "A kiss", and can be replaced by "X" close to one's signature.  =)


----------



## motorhead

VolaVer said:


> Yeah, it's definitely "A kiss", and can be *replaced by "X"* close to one's signature. =)


*Y*es, one my UK ex-girlfriends always ended *her* sms with xxx*.* *W*hat's the origin of this X or xxxx?


----------



## Lorenzo Italiae

motorhead said:


> yes , one my UK ex-girlfriends always ended the sms with xxx what's the origin of this X or xxxx?


It is just like an ideogram, like those Chinese ones:
o stands for two lips in the action of kissing
x stands for two arms hugging you
Quite funny isn't it?


----------



## VolaVer

Lorenzo Italiae said:


> It is just like an ideogram, like those Chinese ones:
> o stands for two lips in the action of kissing
> x stands for two arms hugging you
> Quite funny isn't it?


Definitely funny also because your explanation doesn't match the actual use of those signs-> "x" stands for "kiss" and "o" for "hug".

=P


----------



## gabrigabri

Penso che kisskisskiss pronunciato velocemente ricordi appunto delle x.


----------



## VolaVer

gabrigabri said:


> Penso che kisskisskiss pronunciato velocemente ricordi appunto delle x.


Yes, and a round shape can recall a warm embrace.

xoxo


----------



## NoelleDeWinter

I have a random question... but is if a guy signs off and says Ti Bacio, should I read that as a friendly greeting or more than just friends? I believe it means I kiss you, right?


----------



## VolaVer

I would personally take it as just friendly.  It's like saying: "Kisses".


----------



## NoelleDeWinter

Thanks for clearing that up for me. I feel a lot better.  You don't know how much better I feel at the moment. Sometimes the language gap can be so confusing...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> *Moderator's note:
> Please take the time to read ALL the previous posts so to avoid asking and answering always the same questions.
> Thanks*


----------



## luetin

If you are chatting with someone and he says goodbye with "un bacio...dolce!" does it have romantic undertones or is it just a friendly gesture?


----------



## Zazee

Well, the fact that he takes the trouble to clarify that his kiss is "sweet" reveals that he feels involvement and affection for you; whether this happens because romantic feelings are growing inside him or just because he's a caring and warm friend, it's up to you to understand!


----------

